# on/il ne saurait + infinitif (savoir)



## ampurdan

Ya sé que la traducción literal sería "no sabríamos", pero me gustaría saber si a alguien se le ocurre una expresión en español para traducirlo en un contexto como el siguiente:

<< À propos de la métropolisation-urbanisation, on ne saurait non plus négliger, pour comprendre les flux, les formes, les repartartitions et les comportement relatifs à l'habitat...>>

La idea, supongo que es "tampoco _podríamos_ negligir o menostener", ¿no es así?

Gracias.


----------



## sismint

Yo creo que se podría traducir como 
"no se podría ignorar tampoco..."
"no puede uno olvidarse tampoco de..."


----------



## ampurdan

Qué buenas ideas sismint, gracias.


----------



## sismint

De nada


----------



## valerie

Igual podrías decir tambien:
"no se *debería* ignorar tampoco..."
Para mi 'on ne saurait' conlleva una cierta idea de obligación

Un saludo,


----------



## ampurdan

Gracias, Valerie, lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## Luis_A

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Cómo traducirían "Considérant que (...) et que (...), *il ne saurait*, par lui-même, constituer un changement dans les circonstances de droit de nature á affecter la légalité d´un réglément"? Entiendo que no es una negación porque le falta el "pas".


----------



## Aire_Azul

De hecho, es una negación, aunque le falta el « pas ». En ciertas formas de hablar algo rebuscadas se puede sobrentender el « pas » , es decir la segunda parte de la negación. 
Lo que es siempre considerado como incorrecto al escribir, es cuando falta el « ne ».
En esta frase, « il ne saurait » lleva un sentido bastante cerca de « *está totalmente excluido que* pueda constituir, por sí sólo (…) ». Bueno, me doy cuenta que mi traducción carece totalmente de estilo.

Dejo los compañeros más sabios de este foro encontrar una mejor traducción.


Un saludo muy amistoso a todos.



_Josiane_​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,



> « *está totalmente excluido *


Me parece una buena traducción, sólo respetar el tiempo:
_Estaría_

O emplear la traducción del sinónimo:_ pouvoir_
_No podría_

Saludos


----------



## elmoch

Luis_A said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo traducirían "Considérant que (...) et que (...), *il ne saurait*, par lui-même, constituer un changement dans les circonstances de droit de nature á affecter la légalité d´un réglément"? Entiendo que no es una negación porque le falta el "pas".


 
Según el Petit Robert esta expresión significa _no poder_, _no tener el derecho_ o _ser imposible_.
A falta de más contexto, parece que la frase se refiere a algo inanimado o alguna acción con efectos jurídicos; así que se podría traducir por algo así:
*Considerando que (...) y que (...), no podría constituir por/en  sí mismo un cambio en las circunstancias de derecho susceptible de afectar a la legalidad de un reglamento.*


----------



## Luis_A

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, ¡¡nunca imaginé que fuera tan rápido!"
Saludos a todos


----------



## Luis_A

En todo caso, no me queda claro: ¿cómo saber cuándo *ne *se está usando para negar?, ¿depende sólo del contexto?
Gracias


----------



## Aire_Azul

"*Ne*" se debe usar siempre para negar en primera parte de una negación. 
A veces, unos manuales de gramática para alumnos franceses aceptan, _y sólo en un estilo "no escrito",_ que se olvide decir la segunda parte de la negación . « _je sais pas_ » es una frase de estilo « hablado », en vez del « _je ne sais pas_ » más neutral.

Si es que hablas del « *ne *» sobrante, que llaman el « _*ne explétif*_ », pues, te puedo indicar una página que encuentro bastante límpida. 
_Je crains, en effet, que mes eplications *ne *soient trop confuses_. ​ 
Espero que se deje enseñar esta dirrección: 
ht tp 
: /
/grammaire.softissimo.com
/index_alpha/Fiches/Fiche312.htm

De todas formas, el « *ne* » este se usa de una manera culta.
Espero que te pueda servir de algo.

Desde Francia, un saludo a todos los del foro . 

_Josiane_​


----------



## rightbabel

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola amigos míos.

No tengo ni idea de cómo traducir el "*ne saurait contraindre*".

Pour la Chine, nous explique Mme He Wenping, , _« la protection des droits de la personne *ne saurait contraindre* l’exercice de la souveraineté nationale. Il ne fait aucun doute que les succès rencontrés par Pékin en Afrique ont bénéficié de cette vision, même si ce n’est pas l’unique point commun_ [que la Chine partage avec ses] _partenaires africains »._

*Besoin d'aide pour le traduir.*

*Merci bien*


----------



## muriel.m

Hola, 

Tal vez:  impedir

Saludos


----------



## spielenschach

*No saberla constreñir → no podría constreñir → no podría impedir  *


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

_Impedir_ me parece demasiado  reductivo en este contexto. Entiendo que el ejercicio de la soberanía nacional no puede ser sometido a los dictatos de la protección de los derechos humanos, no que no pueda ejercerse del todo, lo que da a entender _impedir_.

_Constreñir_ me parece más adecuado o _compeler_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

La protección de los derechos individuales no puede enfrentarse al ejercicio de la soberanía nacional. Prima el Estado frente al individuo.(Tengo en mente otras consideraciones , no de tipo gramatical que no vienen al caso)


----------



## lrg1978

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Tengo una duda.

Contexto: "on ne saurait exiger qu'ils exercent une telle activité..."

¿"No se les podría exigir que ejerciesen dicha actividad"?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Melane

Hola, yo lo diría de la siguiente manera:
No se les podría exigir que ejerzan tal actividad.
Un saludo.


----------



## lrg1978

Gracias a amb@s!

¡Saludos!


----------



## GURB

Hola
No cabría exigirles que ejercieran (desenvolvieran) semejante actividad.


----------



## Dilsa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Salut!!!!!!
Je suis en train de traduir un texte mais je ne compris pas le sense de ce phrase: "Cette condition entérine la marchandisation d’un bien commun, indispensable à la vie, et *qui ne saurait de ce fait* être soumis à quelque restriction".

Ma tentative: Esta condición corrobora la comercialización de un bien común, indispensable en la vida, *que no sabría, por lo tanto*, someterse a alguna restricción".

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Paquita

savoir aquí tiene el sentido de poder
de ce fait, por ello, por el hecho de ser algo imprescindible


----------



## Dilsa

Muchas gracias Paquit&, la verdad es que pensaba que no se tenía que traducir como "saber" ya que no tendría ningún sentido pero sabía que sentido darle al verbo.


----------



## Millantu

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Por favor lean lo siguiente: "Le fait que le Vendeur ne se prévale pas à un moment quelconque de ses conditions générales de vente ne saurait être interprété comme une renonciation à s’en prévaloir". 
Quiere decir que hay una renuncia  a las condiciones generales de venta o no? 
Me cuesta traducir "ne saurait etre interpreté", no se si es nua negacion o no. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Millantu said:


> Por favor lean lo siguiente: "Le fait que le Vendeur ne se prévale pas à un moment quelconque de ses conditions générales de vente ne saurait être interprété comme une renonciation à s’en prévaloir".
> Quiere decir que hay una renuncia a las condiciones generales de venta o no?
> Me cuesta traducir "ne saurait etre interpreté", no se si es nua negacion o no. Gracias por la ayuda.


 
Por lo general, el vendedor puede llegar a un acuerdo con el comprador y no utilizar algunas de las Condiciones Generales de Venta de su empresa. Ello no significa que deba interpretarse como una renuncia de estas (es más, la no aplicación de ciertas condiciones debe aparecer claramente en la Oferta o en el Contrato de compra-venta, quedando totalmente válidas las otras condiciones).


----------



## Millantu

muchas gracias!


----------



## Sunna

hola, 
en cuanto al texto de Dilsa, que les parece "no debería, por tanto, estar sometido a ningún tipo de restricciones"


----------



## Dilsa

La verdad es que yo también había pensado el verbo "deber" en este caso porque creo que tiene más sentido con el contexto.


----------



## Angel Gris

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Tengo dudas para interpretar la siguiente frase: *je ne saurai trop vous conseiller de démissionner.* Es un comentario que le hace un asesor a un gobernante.

El párrafo dice:
_La possibilité de votre destitution sera certainement évoquée. Dans ces conditions, *je ne saurai trop vous conseiller de démissionner* : c'est une sortie honorable pour un chef d’etat  responsable y et qui permet d'échapper à l'humiliation d'un "limogeage constitutionnel "._ 

Mi traducción:
Sin duda surgirá la posibilidad de su destitución. Dadas las circunstancias, *no será desmedido aconsejarle que renuncie*: es una salida honorable para un jefe de estado responsable que le evitaría la humillación de un juicio político.

(Supongo do que ese es el sentido, pero tengo ese texto también en inglés y está traducido con un sentido diferente, por lo que me surgieron dudas)


(Les consulto: está bien la traducción "limogeage constitutionnel" por "juicio político"? No preciso que sea muy técnico, sino que refleje más o menos el concepto)

Mil gracias por la ayuda en este caso y por todas las threads enviadas que siempre consulto!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Te propongo: ..., no estaría de más aconsejarle dimitir.

En cuanto a "limogeage constitutional", "limoger" significa destituir/despachar a alguien.  Podría traducirse por "destitución constitucional"


----------



## GURB

Hola
En esas condiciones *no puedo sino* aconsejarle que dimita...


----------



## Angel Gris

Perfecto!
Gracias a todos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Ángel ¿tu frase está bien transcrita? 
Aquí pondría un condicional: 
- je ne saurais trop...

Copio lo que dice el CNTRL:


> *D. −* [Croisements sém. avec _pouvoir_1]    *1.* _Littér._ [Au cond. et au plus-que-parfait du subj. avec _ne_ seul]     Ne pas avoir le droit, la permission, la possibilité intérieure de (faire quelque chose, poser tel acte). Synon. _réussir à, s'autoriser à, s'accorder de, être autorisé à_ (v. _autoriser_), _tolérer de, oser;_ (à la 1re pers.) _je ne puis_ (v. _pouvoir_1).     _On ne saurait dire; on ne saurait en conclure, en déduire (qqc., que), en dire autant de; on n'en saurait douter; on ne saurait trop rappeler, insister sur, recommander (qqc.)_. V. _ne_ I A 2 e:



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
La forma literaria je ne saurais, il (elle) ne saurait (en condicional) tiene valor de *presente de indicativo*, expresa una realidad y significa *no puedo/ no puede*.
Ahora bien: puede traducirse de otra forma pero siempre en presente. _No puede constituir/ queda excluído que _en la pregunta que nos hace Luis.
Un saludo dominguero y matutino.


----------



## Marlluna

Hola a todos.
Me encuentro con esta combinación de verbos que no sé cómo traducir. ¿Me podéis dar ideas?
_Les objets géometriques étant par nature abstraits, immatériels, ils ne sauraient être pesants._
Muchas gracias y que tengáis una tarde agradable.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Les objets géometriques étant par nature abstraits, immatériels, ils ne sauraient être pesants.

Los objetos geométricos siendo por naturaleza abstractos, inmateriales, no podrían ser pesados.

Los objetos geométricos siendo por naturaleza abstractos, inmateriales, no les ha sido dada la cualidad del peso.
(Este último es un poco filosófico)

Espera otras proposiciones.


----------



## Anasola

Hola Marlluna,

La question n'est pas la combinaison *savoir+être*, mais plutôt *savoir à la forme négative et au conditionnel* qui devient alors l'équivalent d'une impossibilité.
Ainsi ta phrase: "Los objetos geométricos…, no pueden tener peso (es imposible que tengan peso) o algo asi (quizàs haya otra traduccion mejor)

aqui tienes lo que copié en el diccionario del CNRTL:

D. ? *[Croisements sém. avec pouvoir*1]
1. Littér. [Au cond. et au plus-que-parfait du subj. avec ne seul] Ne pas avoir le droit, la permission, la possibilité intérieure de (faire quelque chose, poser tel acte). Synon. réussir à, s'autoriser à, s'accorder de, être autorisé à (v. autoriser), tolérer de, oser; (à la 1re pers.) je ne puis (v. pouvoir1). On ne saurait dire; on ne saurait en conclure, en déduire (qqc., que), en dire autant de; on n'en saurait douter; on ne saurait trop rappeler, insister sur, recommander (qqc.). V. ne I A 2 e:

Si quieres màs detalles, lee aqui, el articulo D en http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/savoir

Bon après-midi


----------



## Marlluna

Marcoszorrilla, creo que la explicación filosófica, según tus propias palabras, es a lo que se refiere el texto; nos lo confirma la interesante aportación de Anasola. Me parece que lo mejor sería decir: Los objetos geométricos, al ser por naturaleza abstractos, inmateriales, es imposible que tengan peso". ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Vialys

Me parece muy bien la solución que encontraste.
Suerte


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias, Vialys, por esta y por otras aportaciones.


----------



## Vialys

De nada Mariluna, es un placer. Me encanta ayudar y me encanta traducir.
Te deseo mucho éxito en tu trabajo.
Saludos fraternos!


----------



## Le chat Ju

Hola

En este caso "saurait" no tiene el sentido de "sabría" sino de "podría". O en este caso, "no puede". Je suis étonnée que personne n'ait corrigé cette erreur. Mais il manque un verbe à l'infinitif et la phrase n'est pas claire.

A bientôt.
Ju


----------



## traductora en apuros

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas noches, he estado intentando entender esta frase pero no logro traducrila al español... no encuentro la traducion ni el sentido de la palabra juex d'esprit: 

En dépit des jeux d'esprit ingénieux , on ne saurait douter que la barbe blueu et napoleon n'aient réelement existé

Por favor alguna idea o tentativa de traduccion?


----------



## swift

traductora en apuros said:


> Buenas noches, he estado intentando entender esta frase pero no logro traduc*ir*la al español... no encuentro la tradu*cc*i*ó*n ni el sentido de la palabra j*eu*x d'esprit:
> 
> En dépit des jeux d'esprit ingénieux , on ne saurait douter que la *B*arbe bl*eue* et Napoleon n'aient r*éell*ement existé*.*
> 
> Por favor, *¿*alguna idea o tentativa de traducci*ó*n?



Bonsoir,


Regarde ce que nous dit le CNRTL:



> *Jeu*. Distraction, délassement faisant plus spécialement appel aux facultés de mémoire et d'érudition. _Jeux intellectuels, jeu(x) de salon, de société; jeu(x) d'esprit._





> *Esprit*.  Forme d'intelligence aiguë, vive et mordante, qui excelle dans l'art d'opérer des rapprochements inattendus et drôles, dans l'art d'exposer des idées, de converser avec une verve piquante pleine d'ingénieuses saillies.


Ce dernier mot correspondrait à notre "ingenio" castillan.

À mon avis, un jeu d'esprit serait une "ocurrencia", une "salida".


----------



## traductora en apuros

Entonces sería algo asi:

A pesar de sus más ingeniosas ocurrencias o acertijos, solo se puede dudar de que Barba Azul y Napoleón no hayan existido realmente.


----------



## Paquita

El "ne" no es negación sino expletivo y no debe traducirse ...

Puedes ver otros ejemplos de este "ne" aquí

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=494287
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1011806

Y si no quieres leerlo todo, encontrarás una explicación muy completa en este post
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2815171&postcount=7


----------



## esteban

Hola traductora en apuros:

Tal y como te lo explicó Paquit&, ese n' (on ne saurait douter que Barbe bleue et Napoléon n'aient réellement existé) es un "ne explétif" que no corresponde a una negación. Ya sé que puede causar confusión pero la segunda parte de la oración en realidad te dice lo siguiente:

on ne saurait douter que Barbe bleue et Napoléon n'aient réellement existé <=> no cabe cuestionar la existencia de Barba Azul y Napoleón (sí que han existido estos dos personajes aunque sean los protagonistas de varias ocurrencias ingeniosas -tal y como te lo indicó swift).

saludos

esteban


----------



## MVM1912

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Estimados amigos:
Creo que la expresión "on ne saurait mieux" tiene una traducción específica bastante alejada de lo que podría ser traducir "saurait" por el verbo saber.
En concreto, en este contexto:
Pour un passage de Fudo, de Watsuji Testsurô, dans lequel il est question de la hideuse inhospitalité, de la sauvagerie absolue des montagnes d'Aden, c'est dans la traduction espagnole le qualificatif _agreste_ qui est utilisé. L'on ne saurait mieux conclure: c'est bien de manque de urbanité qu'il s'agit.

Este sería mi intento, pero no me gusta cómo he traducido lo subrayado.

Para un pasage de Fudo, de Watsuji Testsurô, en el que se habla de la repulsiva falta de hospitalidad, del absoluto salvajismo de las montañas de Aden, en la traducción española se emplea el calificativo _agreste_. No podríamos tener mejor conclusión: se trata, efectivamente, de falta de urbanidad.

Muchas gracias


----------



## CASTELL

Hola MVM1912

Un par de versiones:
No hay mejor manera de concluir(o No hay mejor concluisón):..
No podríamos _*dar*_ una conclusión mejor:...

Espero que te ayude
Saludos


----------



## MVM1912

Gracias. La idea que propones es más o menos la misma que la mía, me parece, pero quizá algún francófono tiene algo que decir.


----------



## Paquita

No, Castell lo dijo como tiene que ser 

Yo también hubiera puesto "dar"

En este contexto, "savoir" significa "pouvoir" y nada más...


----------



## MVM1912

Gracias, Paquit&. 
Queda claro que aquí, savoir significa pouvoir.
Sin embargo, no me gusta el verbo "dar" con "conclusión"; creo que no es habitual el empleo de esas dos palabras juntas. Quizá habría que darle otro giro a la frase, ¿qué tal: "solo podemos llegar a una conclusión: se trata, efectivamente, de falta de urbanidad."


----------



## Ascasubi

*Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos*​
Aquí la expresión es 'saurait être' pero sin question... 
Aussi, en opposition avec la tradition saussurienne, la langue ne saurait être, aujourd’hui, considérée autrement que comme une création continue, sans cesse réinventée
El sentido es: La lengua *no podría ser considerada sino *como una creación continua...
Les parece?

--Pour la glottopolitique (Gespin, Marcellesi) --- http://www.univ-rouen.fr/dyalang/glottopol/telecharger/numero_1/arcglottopolitique.pdf


----------



## Paquita

He unido tu mensaje a un hilo que te da soluciones, entre ellas, la del post #36
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4276833&postcount=36


> La forma literaria je ne saurais, il (elle) ne saurait (en condicional) tiene valor de *presente de indicativo*, expresa una realidad y significa *no puedo/ no puede*.
> Ahora bien: puede traducirse de otra forma pero siempre en presente. _No puede constituir/ queda excluído que _en la pregunta que nos hace Luis.


Yo también pondría un presente en tu frase (y tal vez diría queda excluido que...)

Y no deberías obviar el "autrement" que tiene su sentido...


----------



## Ascasubi

Buenisimo, muchas gracias! Lo dejé así para enfatizar el autrement..
La lengua no podría ser considerada hoy de otra forma/manera que como una creación continua


----------



## juanfuc

Hola a todos, quisiera saber cómo podría traducir la expresión "elle ne saurait non plus être" en el contexto de la siguiente frase:

Quant à la finalité de la persuasion, *elle ne saurait non plus être* sublimée au point de fusionner avec la désintéressement de la discussion philosophique  authentique. 

es un texto en el que se cuestiona acerca de la legitimidad de la retórica como un campo discursivo apropiado para abordar las discusiones filosóficas, en el contexto de que la persuasión (en ciertas condiciones discursivas desfavorables) no podría estar a la altura de la auténtica discusión filosófica. 

mi ensayo de traducción es el siguiente: "En cuanto a la finalidad de la persuasión, ella no podría tampoco estar sublimada al punto de fusionarse con el desinterés de la discusión filosófica auténtica".

me parece que es importante para el sentido de la frase decidir si se refiere a que, la persuasión no podría estar a la altura de la filosofía, o que el non plus indique una doble negación, como no podría no estar a la altura, en cuyo caso sería como decir que si podría estar a la altura. 



Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Gepo

Bienvenido, Juanfuc. Y ya que el *non plus* parece referirse al contexto _anterior_ de la frase, ¿qué tal si nos lo agregas, para que podamos conocerlo?

A+


----------



## juanfuc

si claro, muchas gracias Gepo, la frase anterior es la siguiente: On peut craindre que cette extrapolation au-delà des situations typiques n'équivaille à un changement radical du régime discursif. Quant à la finalité de la persuasion, *elle ne saurait non plus être s*ublimée au point de fusionner avec la désintéressement de la discussion philosophique authentique.


----------



## Gepo

juanfuc said:


> On peut craindre que cette extrapolation au-delà des situations typiques n'équivaille à un changement radical du régime discursif. Quant à la finalité de la persuasion, *elle ne saurait non plus être s*ublimée au point de fusionner avec la désintéressement de la discussion philosophique authentique.



...*ella tampoco podría ser* sublimada hasta el punto de...


----------



## juanfuc

Muchas gracias


----------



## Elorrio

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola,

He estado mirando las discusiones que estaban ya abiertas, pero sigo sin llegar a una traducción para mi frase.

"... l'article 5 *ne saurait s'interpréter* comme proscrivant la clarification graduelle des règles..."

Mi proposición es la siguiente: "... el artículo 5 no debería interpretarse como si prohibiera el esclarecimiento gradual de las normas..." o "... el artículo 5 no debería interpretarse como la prohibición del esclarecimiento gradual de las normas..."

¿Alguién me puede ayudar?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Esta pregunta ya se hizo varias veces. Por favor lee las respuestas anteriores.
Vas bien encaminado pero utilizaría el futuro:
- no podrá / no deberá

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Elorrio

Muchas gracias Cintia&Martine.
Au revoir.


----------



## BEGO ESTEBAN

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos,

¿Me podéis decir a qué verbo pertenece la forma verbal "sauraient"? 
La frase que tengo que traducir es la siguiente:
Les échéances électorales ne sauraient démobiliser qui que ce soit face aux enjeux décisifs pour l'avenir de la nation.
La verdad es que estoy muy perdida.
Agradeceré una opción de traducción.
Saludos,


----------



## galizano

Hola 

Se trata del verbo "savoir".(conditionnel) 
http://la-conjugaison.nouvelobs.com/du/verbe/savoir.php

Aquí, significa más bien: poder.


----------



## Diewelt

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,el texto que estoy tratando de traducir tiene que ver con una serie de reivindicaciones y demandas que hacen los presos de una cárcel.
Lo que me confunde es el uso del verbo "savoir" junto con "être".El texto dice:

_Le principe essentiel énoncé par les détenus de Melun est que "la réinsertion sociale des prisonniers *ne saurait être que* l'œuvre des prisonniers eux-mêmes".

_Dudo entre dos posibilidades:
A: El principio fundamental enunciado por los detenidos de Melun es que "la reinserción social de los presos sólo podría ser obra de ellos mismos".
B: El principio fundamental enunciado por los detenidos de Melun es que "la  reinserción social de los presos no podría ser obra de ellos mismos".

O quizás ninguna de las dos sea correcta,les pido alguna precisión.Muchas gracias.


----------



## Mollo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​Estimados,

Estoy hace una hora tratando de traducir la seguna parte de esta oración al español. No llego a captar el sentido de lo que puse en negritas. ¿Sugerencias?

"Bien que moins radical, Roland Barthes s’inscrit également dans ces parages de par son recours au terme « matérialisme », *qui ne saurait, sans paradoxe, aboutir à *la thèse qu’il y a un X réel hors de la matière"


----------



## swift

… el cual no podría —sin incurrir en una paradoja— conducir a…


----------

